# PS3838 (PINNACLE) THAT OFFER BEST ODDS! OPEN NOW!



## aprilpagdato08 (Sep 12, 2019)

Join 

Be one of us (Asiasnconnect88). Try the most reliable brokerage that operates more than a decades. We have different sportsbooks to offer. And our well known books that you must try is PINANCLE. It offers best odds.  PS3838 is, without a doubt, the best sports book for the professional punter because of their fantastic odds, handicaps, limits, margins and high-end security. PS3838 is well known for having the best odds and the lowest margins in the industry. It offers matches with better odds and limits on Americans sports like Basketball, Baseball, American Football and Hockey. Through Asianconnect, *PS3838* offers low margin betting for high stakes wagers. The way the company operates means they can offer competitive odds and high limits which is the ideal combination for smart punters who want to bet in Asia. PS3838 are backed up by a full license that allows them to be an online gaming operator. 

Contact this whatsapp number +639664387892 and open an account. Deposit of 100 EUR above and will receive freebet 50.

Message it right away.


----------



## aprilpagdato08 (Sep 24, 2019)

Would like to open PINNACLE? That offers best odds or looking for a betting exchange? ORBIT X is powered by BETFAIR. That you can customize your ODDS. You can approach this whatsapp number at +639664387892 or click this link 



			https://www.asianconnect888.com/promotion/acwelcome400-terms-and-conditions/?pk_kwd=April8TtasnkpLl
		

.

If you have further question. Please free to contact directly to the number given above.


----------



## Unica01 (Sep 24, 2019)

THIS WEEK IS GOING TO BE A WONDERFUL WEEK FOR US.......


----------



## aprilpagdato08 (Sep 26, 2019)

Asianconnect is your premiere sports betting brokerage that provides exclusive access to betting in Asia. Our goal is to give you a personalized gaming experience to suit your every betting need.
As a premiere sports betting brokerage, we have a decade of proven track record in providing excellent service.
We give you access to major Asian bookmakers that offer the best odds and highest limits! Our portfolio offers a wide range of recognized sports betting bookmakers. You have the freedom to pick the ones that suit your style and betting needs to get that valuable edge in sports betting. All these while we make transaction processing safe and hassle free!

EASY
Asianconnect never stops to find ways to make everything easy for you. We are your one-stop shop for all your betting needs. We make transaction processing easy through various payment methods, and our 24/7 CUSTOMER SERVICE team will assist you with everything about betting
FAST
We process withdrawals within five minutes from the receipt of your request. Your money will be on its way, right away. Several payment gateways are always available for you ON TIME, ALL THE TIME.

RELIABLE
We never missed nor delayed any payment to any of our clients in more than 10 years of our service. You can be assured that you will always be paid. Our gaming license is legally authorized by the Government of Netherlands Antilles. Dr. M.J. Hugenholtzweg

For more information you can message me thru my whatsapp number at +639664387892.


----------



## Mike2222 (May 7, 2020)

Asianconnect is your premiere sports betting brokerage that provides exclusive access to betting in Asia. Our goal is to give you a personalized gaming experience to suit your every betting need.


----------



## aprilpagdato08 (May 14, 2020)

Mike2222 said:


> Asianconnect is your premiere sports betting brokerage that provides exclusive access to betting in Asia. Our goal is to give you a personalized gaming experience to suit your every betting need.


Hello there, if you are interested you may contact me thru my whatsapp number at +639664387892.


----------

